# Plugin Droidcam OBS (beta release) is crashing OBS



## Piklor (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi! Linux version of DroidCam for OBS plugin crashes OBS when I press "Activate" and the camera start.






On the webpage (http://dev47apps.com/obs/) of where I downloaded the plugin for OBS it says: "Linux version crashes OBS: There is a bug with FFMpeg version 3.X. Until the plugin code is re-written to work around it, you'll need to make sure OBS is loading FFMpeg version 4.X."

So I installed a ffmpeg using the command `sudo snap install ffmpeg` and then it wrote `ffmpeg 4.1.4 from Snapcrafters installed`.

But how do I make OBS to load this version of FFMpeg so that OBS wouldn't crash when I press "Activate"?

Here is my log file.

Thank you for reading! Hope somebody can help me with this.


----------



## risalfajar (Oct 5, 2020)

I have the same problem, please, if anybody know, help us.


----------



## risalfajar (Oct 5, 2020)

Temporary workaround: Change Droidcam OBS Video Format to MJPEG


----------



## risalfajar (Oct 5, 2020)

Just tested it using PopOS 20.04, *without installing ffmpeg*, just go straight to install OBS from PPA and Droidcam Plugin, it work flawlessly.
I wonder why did this happen.


----------



## Producer John (Feb 28, 2021)

How did you install the plugin? I followed the instructions (put folder a into folder b) but OBS doesn't have the Droidcam option. What am i missing?


----------



## Producer John (Mar 6, 2021)

Update: finally got DCOBS to install, but it seems to lose everything upon teardown and build up.


----------

